# red on blackwater 12-13-2012



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah, I had my drag loosened up enough this time.........


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Cool! Very nice fish.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrsts on fine catch!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*N i c e !!!*

Dat Gum boy!!!! Your boat hold that much weight? Nice catch!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice! I thought they were all gone. Looks like you are near the mouth. What did you catch it on?


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice catch & great picture!:thumbup:


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

we saw the birds diving' so went to see. it was a big school of bait fish. started throwing grubs and flukes. this one hit a small paddle tail grub on a 1/4oz head.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Too bad this ain't Alabamy he'd be fit for the pan! Wait a minute, 12-13-2012, are you predicting in the future FWC is gonna let us keep one out of slot like Alabamy???

Tell you what, Cod, you oughta try that in an un-anchored kayak. Take you a little nantucket sliegh ride!!!!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

yup ! that would have been a nice ride for sure !


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

That's one big boy


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks again and thanks for letting us know how you caught it.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice. Did the same thing today following the birds in the same area. Lost a red that size that straightened my swivel clip.


----------

